# Replacement Kit Lens <$300



## Tanispyre (Dec 17, 2015)

The autofocus on my kit lens 18-55 IS ii has died and I am in the market for a replacement. However as a starving student, my upgrade/replacement budget is only about $300. I am currently looking at either the 17-85 IS USM, or the 18-55 IS STM lenses as replacements. I have several primes and a couple of telephoto lenses, so I am not as worried about the range differences, as I am about the image quality, and focus accuracy between these two lenses.

Does anybody have experience with both these lenses and can share their experience and recommendations?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2015)

The 18-55MM STM is a good choice and you can buy a new Gray Market one for $120 on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/331274671642?item=331274671642&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


This would leave you money to buy a 50mm f/1.8 STM with it. $85.67 for a refurb.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/ef-50mm-f-18-stm-refurbished?WT.mc_id=C126149

Spend the other $80 on your wife for XMAS!


----------



## Tanispyre (Dec 17, 2015)

I guess I should add EF-S to the 18-55 IS STM, as to not confuse it with the EOS M version like in your ebay link. I already have a 50mm 1.8 Mk I from my old slide film days and, I haven't seen the need to jump up to the STM version yet.


----------



## sunnyVan (Dec 17, 2015)

Getting m2 +18-55 isn't such a bad idea. It's within your budget.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 17, 2015)

Tanispyre said:


> I guess I should add EF-S to the 18-55 IS STM, as to not confuse it with the EOS M version like in your ebay link. I already have a 50mm 1.8 Mk I from my old slide film days and, I haven't seen the need to jump up to the STM version yet.



Good point, I overlooked that. I've made a correction now. The 18-55mm STM is $120.

You can buy your wife a bigger present if you don't need the 50mm.

Older lenses like the 17-85mm are not nearly as sharp as the new STM model, but they are more durable.

My favorite is the 15-85mm, but I tried to avoid giving you a higher priced item than your budget.


----------



## candc (Dec 18, 2015)

The 18-55 stm is an excellent lens. Especially for the price.


----------



## wsmith96 (Dec 18, 2015)

There is also the EF-S 18-135mm available on ebay new for $280.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EF-S-18-135mm-f-3-5-5-6-IS-STM-Lens-/171956743659?hash=item28096badeb:g:i1kAAOSwe-FU5M0G

It is a white box item, so understand that Canon may or may not honor any implied warranty. But, if you are comfortable with that, then this would be a third option for you.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 19, 2015)

All the STM lenses are good choices.


----------

